# Lens for Photo Enlarger



## Pr1ntMak3r (Mar 19, 2014)

I have a Unicolor Photo enlarger and it is missing its lens. I looked online for it but found nothing. I was wondering if these lenses are universal. Is there a standard for all Photo Enlarger lenses?


----------



## ann (Mar 20, 2014)

there are standards for length with regard to negative size.

You will need to know what the lens board size is and what the bored hole is, most common is 39mm bore using a 50mm lens for 35mm film.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 20, 2014)

I had a Unicolor 66DS. It had a 14x17 base, a 6x6 format (any size neg up to 6x6 cm), lens board had a 39mm tread. It was manufactured in 1981.

Standard size lens for a 35mm neg is 50mm, I only use Rodenstock or Nikon enlarging lens. Both are in the $25-$75 price range. 

Other standard size lens (neg-lens)
6x4.5-6x6.....80mm
6x7-6x9.....105mm
4x5.....135mm


----------

